# Filter feels too strong for current tank how can i slow the intake



## risingl3gend (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello everyone. So im currently running a 45g tank right now and it has a aquaclear 110 filter on it. Im getting good filtration but the problem is iv had some fishes get caught into the intake and die 

as of now iv had about 5 fishes die to it. first had my snail, then 3 mollies, and now another molly that i recently got. Its a fairly healthy tank, i have 13 fishes at the moment. bristlenose pleco, 2 guppies, 9 tetra, balloon molly. But every once in a while when i wake up in the morning i see a fish stuck at the side of the filter intake that possibly got caught wandering a little to close overnight.

So what can i do guys? anyway to maybe reduce the intake so its not as powerful or add some kinda cover around it? idk but i can use some ideas.

i can post a pic of my tank if u guys would like, thanks


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Aquaclear's have a way of reducing intake flow by moving the intake tube over (On top)

As another option, attach some fine mesh to the intake slots

If worse comes to worse, sell the 110 and buy a 70 for less flow rate


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

I usually take the sponge from an Aquaclear 30 or something similar and slide that onto the intake.

It's porous enough to allow water-flow, but will block out fish, shrimp, snails, etc from getting sucked up into the filter. 

I just take the sponge and cut an X with some scissors and go about halfway down the sponge and then slide/twist that onto the end of the intake tube. I think they make specific pre-filter sponges, but it's cheaper to buy a pack of 3 or so Aquaclear sponges. Some people also use panty hose and tie that onto the end of their intake. 

Good luck


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*intake*

since your fish are mid tank swimmers maybe try adding the other tube that comes with the aquaclear to lower the intake to the bottom of the tank , u can also get a coarse sponge and use a razor to cut an X in the top of the sponge and cover up the intakes so there is a less of a chance they will get pulled thru the slots ...
good luck 
cheers 
tom


----------



## risingl3gend (Aug 29, 2015)

thx for the replies guys. 

so since the last time my fish died to my filter (saturday) i did go read online a little and found out about the flow rate on the aquaclear 110. basically you the intake tube to the right to decrease the intake. i did that and i dont see a significant change in the flow or intake.

and for putting fine mesh over the intake i dont exactly know what you mean by that. because the water will still go through and the filter will have enough suction so it can pull fish to it if there too close, unless ofcourse that will reduce the intake somehow?


----------



## risingl3gend (Aug 29, 2015)

tom g said:


> since your fish are mid tank swimmers maybe try adding the other tube that comes with the aquaclear to lower the intake to the bottom of the tank , u can also get a coarse sponge and use a razor to cut an X in the top of the sponge and cover up the intakes so there is a less of a chance they will get pulled thru the slots ...
> good luck
> cheers
> tom


hey tom thanks for replying.

I originally did that have the other attachment to it and thats when i had more fatalies 

i usualy catch them stuck to the filter in the morning and i figured its bcs they were sleeping near it sometimes and get pulled in somehow. it never usualy happens during the day. they are usualy swimming real close to it without getting pulled. so i figured its when they are not as alert.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Like this
http://fishlore-fishlorecom.netdna-ssl.com/fishforum/images/imported/2014/01/1029.jpg


----------



## risingl3gend (Aug 29, 2015)

Ok now i understand the pic helps alot thanks 

Im going to try to find some aquarium sponges for cheap and do that this week
I will also get some more fishes to replace the fallen ones

Cheers


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

People often blame the filter, but the fish is usually dead before it gets sucked into the filter. As well, the filter is far more powerful than needed on that tank.


----------



## edwinf (May 28, 2014)

Hi, you can find generic pre-filter sponges on ebay that will fit. Alternatively, you can make your own stainer like this:

http://briansaquariumcare.com/aquaclear-intake-cover.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## risingl3gend (Aug 29, 2015)

Awesome thanks for the ideas guys, ill post pictures when i put one of these ideas into action


----------

